# wevibe 3?



## CarolinaGirl (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi all, I have a quick question. I have never been able to orgasm during intercourse, and I want to! I recently ran across this couples toy and found it intriguing, to say the least. Have any of y'all tried this or anything similar? And if so, do you find it to be worth the investment? My husband annd I will be celebrating our 10th anniversary in a couple of weeks and I thought it might be a fun gift for both of us. Also, if it matters, this would be the FIRST toy either of us has ever had. I guess we're slow learners. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Another poster had a thread on the we vibe. Here it is:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/41721-we-vibe.html

btw, I LOVE watching those hands 'do the dance' on the we vibe web-site.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

We have a wevibe, but don't use it often/ever. Not sure if the new one is any better, but it just didn't hit in the right areas, I guess. Everybody's different, though. 

Our current favorite toy is a Wevibe Tango, which is a small lipstick shape/size vibrator. My GF uses it on herself while I'm inside her. She hasn't orgasmed through intercourse without external stimulation, but this works well for us.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CarolinaGirl (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah, it looks like they made some signifigant improvements in the wevibe 3. Waterproof and a remote. And we all know how you men are about your remotes!  *waiting to get slammed for gender stereotyping  * I just thought it looked like a good "beginner" toy. Although, after 10 years we're hardly beginners. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Can you get the big O from anything else?


----------



## CarolinaGirl (Feb 13, 2011)

Honestly, oral is about the only thing that works. Even then, I am at about a 30% success rate. I would love to explore other ways to O with my husband. Not that I can complain, as he is AWESOME at oral, but I would like to have options other than "old faithful" 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

